# custom paint in north charleston S.C.



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

los angeles california custom car painter " BADSEED " now on the east coast, North Charleston SC, WITH OVER 35 YEARS PAINTING with west coast style ,can do anything from low riders,hot rods to choppers,have done everything from candys,pearls,graphics,flames,panels,lace to metal flake,also pinstriping and airbrush work,and spot repair on custom paint jobs,no job too small or too big, shop also offers light colllision to car restorations,please check out the pictures and if you need anything done give me a call 843 696 5821,thanks.also for more pics,check out myspace at,
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=431394028


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Whats up Gary. Heard you came back to the east coast for a while.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn those paint r sick :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks real good gary.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

To The Top for the homie Seeds !


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam seeds i know u got more pics :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IS HOMIE AROUND


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

killer work bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

NEW shop , serving the east coast !candys,flake,pearls ,airbrush ,patterns,lace, old school to new,have done it all,whatever you need , hit me up,im looking for work rite now ! PM me and ill get back at you, thanks !!!!!!!!!!!,{ BTW........dont call the number listed in the 1st part of this tread at top of page its an old # }


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Niceuffin:


----------



## Matthew1689 (Feb 7, 2012)

nice work.nice work


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks guys !!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT Cant wait till you hop on my ish!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

love ur work homie.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> love ur work homie.


thanks brother !!


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

I love that blue lace roof, killer!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Hopefully I can you to work on my Fleetwood. :biggrin:


----------



## leoblack (Sep 23, 2005)

You do a good job man!! I'll definately be in touch.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bump for the homie!! Couple more days!


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Are you coming up here next weekend on fri or sat?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT for the homie G seeds!!!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Another GSeeds production!!! TTT



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I see you homie ! Ride is lookin' FIRME bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I see you homie ! Ride is lookin' FIRME bro !!!!!!!!!


Thanks..Gary did his thing!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

Lookin good. Brother


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Once again thanks Gary!!!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Damn that lincoln is nice. Mr Seeds i need to come to charleston and holla at ya.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

lowpro85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your more than welcome morgan,its was great going up to your area and meeting you and being able to do some work for you, for those of you that dont know morgan in person, hes one of the nicest, and coolest dudes ive meet here on lay it low,and would paint again for this cat again anytime.
* Have Gun Will Travel !! please read.
*
What im offering in this tread is a chance for guys out there that need and want Custom Paint and just dont have anyone in your area that can do it,or just dont have anyone you can trust with your pride and joy,You can trust me, Im a car guy and a low rider for life With over 38 years experience in the custom paint field, Ive worked on cars worth $1000.00 to cars worth over $100,000, just like the lincoln in the pics above,If feasible i will drive to your town, custom paint your car, and drive away leaving you the star of the your neighborhood, Cost of adding panels,some flake,candy and graphics to your existing paint are alot of the time is less than getting a one color stock paint job, thats what i did to the lincoln in the pics,i just added to his existing paint and that was graphics,lace,candy,fades,metal flake,cleared and color sanded and buff, All in less than 5 days, and hes ready to roll ! so if you ever thought you had to drive to California for custom paint ,think again,let California come to you, Prices depend on what is wanted, But im sure youll find my prices very affordable, Pm me if interested.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bump.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

leoblack said:


> You do a good job man!! I'll definately be in touch.


anytime your ready, lmk,thanks.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

low4ever said:


> Damn that lincoln is nice. Mr Seeds i need to come to charleston and holla at ya.


lmk, thanks !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad asss work mr seeds :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks sur !


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

still looking for work, please look though my tread and if you need some paint work, hit me up, thanks.
*Have Gun Will Travel !! please read.

*What im offering in this tread is a chance for guys out there that need and want Custom Paint and just dont have anyone in your area that can do it,or just dont have anyone you can trust with your pride and joy,You can trust me, Im a car guy and a low rider for life With over 38 years experience in the custom paint field, Ive worked on cars worth $1000.00 to cars worth over $100,000, just like the lincoln in the pics above,If feasible i will drive to your town, custom paint your car, and drive away leaving you the star of the your neighborhood, Cost of adding panels,some flake,candy and graphics to your existing paint are alot of the time is less than getting a one color stock paint job, thats what i did to the lincoln in the pics,i just added to his existing paint and that was graphics,lace,candy,fades,metal flake,cleared and color sanded and buff, All in less than 5 days, and hes ready to roll ! so if you ever thought you had to drive to California for custom paint ,think again,let California come to you, Prices depend on what is wanted, But im sure youll find my prices very affordable, Pm me if interested.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

gseeds said:


> still looking for work, please look though my tread and if you need some paint work, hit me up, thanks.
> *Have Gun Will Travel !! please read.
> 
> *What im offering in this tread is a chance for guys out there that need and want Custom Paint and just dont have anyone in your area that can do it,or just dont have anyone you can trust with your pride and joy,You can trust me, Im a car guy and a low rider for life With over 38 years experience in the custom paint field, Ive worked on cars worth $1000.00 to cars worth over $100,000, just like the lincoln in the pics above,If feasible i will drive to your town, custom paint your car, and drive away leaving you the star of the your neighborhood, Cost of adding panels,some flake,candy and graphics to your existing paint are alot of the time is less than getting a one color stock paint job, thats what i did to the lincoln in the pics,i just added to his existing paint and that was graphics,lace,candy,fades,metal flake,cleared and color sanded and buff, All in less than 5 days, and hes ready to roll ! so if you ever thought you had to drive to California for custom paint ,think again,let California come to you, Prices depend on what is wanted, But im sure youll find my prices very affordable, Pm me if interested.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

This is the lac I was telling you about


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

lowpro85 said:


> This is the lac I was telling you about


thanks moe, but to everyone looking at this, i did not paint those two cars, someone else did.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

what part of N.Charleston u in?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

infamous704 said:


> what part of N.Charleston u in?


goose creek, SC.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

gseeds said:


> goose creek, SC.


koo deal, im not that far. I'm in summeville.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

cool hit me up somtime !


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

bump TTT


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Got a Call Last Month From Richard Perez Asking Me If I Would Consider Spraying a Metal Flake Top On His '61 Caddy, Sure,If You Pay Ill Play !, So 3 Weeks Ago I Did This For Him, Thought You Guys Mite Like.
Heres What I found When I Got There, A '61 Caddy On Bags, I only Painted The Roof, The Rest Of The Body Is Going To Body Shop, Wants Me To Go Back And Paint The Bottom When Ready.








After The Flake And Some Clear I Started To Tape.








Painted And Cleared.








































all done !!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

gseeds said:


> Got a Call Last Month From Richard Perez Asking Me If I Would Consider Spraying a Metal Flake Top On His '61 Caddy, Sure,If You Pay Ill Play !, So 3 Weeks Ago I Did This For Him, Thought You Guys Mite Like.
> Heres What I found When I Got There, A '61 Caddy On Bags, I only Painted The Roof, The Rest Of The Body Is Going To Body Shop, Wants Me To Go Back And Paint The Bottom When Ready.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Sup Gary...The lincoln will have some updates to her within the next few weeks!! Ill be sure to post them, keep up the good work!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks !! cant wait to see whats up !!!!


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Can u pm ur number so I can have it on hand? So when my timing is right ur just a buzz away.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

gseeds said:


> Got a Call Last Month From Richard Perez Asking Me If I Would Consider Spraying a Metal Flake Top On His '61 Caddy, Sure,If You Pay Ill Play !, So 3 Weeks Ago I Did This For Him, Thought You Guys Mite Like.
> Heres What I found When I Got There, A '61 Caddy On Bags, I only Painted The Roof, The Rest Of The Body Is Going To Body Shop, Wants Me To Go Back And Paint The Bottom When Ready.
> 
> 
> ...


God damn this fucking BADASS! Love this old school touch. :worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks brother, ya i dig doing these top's, there fast and make it look like you know what your doing !! lol.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

giving myself a bump !!!!!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

You do Great work.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

DrasticNYC said:


> You do Great work.


thanks DrasticNYC !!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Badseed getting ready to put the old school on my 66 Riviera Boulevardo Gold


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

WrazedWrong said:


> Badseed getting ready to put the old school on my 66 Riviera Boulevardo Gold
> View attachment 579612


Nice! Good to see him gettin down again! :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:worship: Nice paint jobs, i can see u got skills most def will contact u sometime in 2013 , do u do murals ?:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Im Trying to see if it will be a good idea to open up another custom paint shop here on the east coast, In Goose Creek South Carolina, if i can get enuff work to roll in from the area and the surrounding states, so if your looking for real custom paint ,candys ,flake, stripping,airbrush, etc, on low riders, mini trucks, bikes, race cars, Whatever !! ive been at it for 40 years and can do any style you may want, from old school to new, and if you would like to have a painter that is easy going to work with, hit me up,heres a few samples of my latest work, but please check out the few pages back to see lots more, I would very much like to be your east coast painter !! PM me with any Questions !!
























































































































so if you think you may want some paint please LMK, thanks !!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice work mr seeds  the riviera looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice work mr seeds  the riviera looks bad ass :thumbsup:


thank you Sur !


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Love the color on that Rivi!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice work my brotha!!


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

can you do it and how much ...they will go on the skirts..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 617327
> View attachment 617332
> can you do it and how much ...they will go on the skirts..


fuck man how big are your skirts ???? i can do em but would be much better to do on hood or trunk, theres why to much detail for me to try and put it all on some fender skirts. maybe some other painter could but im not going to bull shit you by saying i can.


----------



## 64ranfla (Jan 10, 2008)

i got a 1951 chevy deluxe how much to paint the roof in a serape blanket design aqnd are you willing to travel.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

lookin rite:rimshot:


----------

